# I'm coming home!



## Bootneck (Oct 4, 2010)

You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't know ya, hear a lot about ya , glad you are ok.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



Warm?  Hell EZ's been keeping it smokin' hot for ya!


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 4, 2010)

Safe journey home!


----------



## noose4 (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad to hear it, welcome home.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Meister (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



Looking forward to this, Bootneck.  Glad the journey is almost done.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome home, finally!

After you get settled and on your way back to the zone, stop by the corner pub and fetch Roomy, too.


----------



## Dis (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL!  Welcome back toots.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



Best!

News!

Eva!


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 4, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Welcome home, finally!
> 
> After you get settled and on your way back to the zone, stop by the corner pub and fetch Roomy, too.



Ever tried pulling a screw out with a pair of pliers? That's what it would be like getting Roomy out of that pub!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2010)

This is great news.. welcome back .. manly hug..


----------



## Annie (Oct 4, 2010)

You've been gone, my dear? 

Seriously, coming to states any time soon? Is this the end of your 'duty?' Please, let that be the case.


----------



## Sheldon (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



Bring it? Good sir, I don't "bring it"; I come empty-handed, steal it, then leave a twenty-dollar tip on the way out. 

Have a safe trip back home.


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 4, 2010)

Dis said:


> LOL!  Welcome back toots.



There you go! Ruining my reputation as a tough, aggressive mofu! Toots indeed!


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!
> ...



This Eva. What's she like?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome home, finally!
> ...




He and the bar stool have morphed into a single being, eh?


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



And you are...?


----------



## Dis (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  Welcome back toots.
> ...



If the boot fits...


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



She's hot. But don't tell EZ.... Damn, that biatch gets stroppy over hot birds.


----------



## Dis (Oct 4, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



He carries his own just in case there isn't one available.  Has a nice leather carrying case for it and all..


----------



## Liability (Oct 4, 2010)

While we are all very glad you are coming back home, you are going to be in for a good deal of abuse.

Why?

Because now, lots of folks here are gonna have to modify their sig lines.

But what the &%$#?  Welcome back.  Be well.


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> This is great news.. welcome back .. manly hug..



 OK. But don't make a habit of it!


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is great news.. welcome back .. manly hug..
> ...



Consider yourself lucky.

When I returned from my ban, he gave me a manly ass spank and tweaked my nips.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is great news.. welcome back .. manly hug..
> ...



Gay boy.


----------



## Dis (Oct 4, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



You were banned?  I can't imagine why...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 4, 2010)

We'll order a Keg at the USMB Coffee Shop for your return!


----------



## Tom Clancy (Oct 4, 2010)

Woot!

Have a safe journey home, hopefully you saved some Hajjis for Crimson.


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 4, 2010)

Annie said:


> You've been gone, my dear?
> 
> Seriously, coming to states any time soon? Is this the end of your 'duty?' Please, let that be the case.



Lol! Yes. It's the end of this stint! I have six weeks to reintroduce myself to alcohol!


----------



## Ravi (Oct 4, 2010)

Excellent news.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2010)

Dis said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



I was banned because I ***** ** ******* * ****** ******* ******* *******.

But it's all good!


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## random3434 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola Senor Bootneck!


What's the haps?

This gronk wants to know how much longer until you're minging?


----------



## Douger (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home!


WHY ?


----------



## syrenn (Oct 4, 2010)

Good to hear you're coming home.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



...Still having that dream... huh


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



PTSD.  Yes.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



Well, by my reckoning that is about 13 days and a wake up.  See ya after the wake up.  Stay safe until then.

Immie


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 4, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



.. Well hell, how was I to know, you were wearing a dress, that long blond wig and what about those Ta Ta's...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 4, 2010)

hmmmm werent you suppose to be home a month ago?

better late than never...


----------



## random3434 (Oct 4, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> hmmmm werent you suppose to be home a month ago?
> 
> better late than never...



He left for that Hellhole Oct. 1, 2009.

Not that I'm keeping track or anything.....................


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 4, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



you xox are too much a suck up to be banned....


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 4, 2010)

when he gets home...we can all get drunk and have a big internet welcome home party


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Hola Senor Bootneck!
> 
> 
> What's the haps?
> ...



WTF? He's minging now, at least, that's the scuttlebutt.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm werent you suppose to be home a month ago?
> ...



Are you saying that he waited THREE DAYS to post something???

That BASTARD!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 4, 2010)

read the post....he left to go to afghanistan oct 1 st of last year...

damn


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 4, 2010)

It will be good to see you posting again on a regular basis.  You've been missed by a lot of the USMB folks.  We all thank you for your service and dedication to your country and your mission.  A heartfelt thank you for all you have done for the rest of us.


----------



## Blagger (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah, Bootneck. It'll be, how shall we say, 'refreshing', to make our reaquaintance.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewjxzSGmOGw"]And on that day, Echo Zulu will no-doubt be humming this tune[/ame]

But, rest assured, I'll be cracking my virtual knuckles in anticipation, so to speak.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 4, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> when he gets home...we can all get drunk and have a big internet welcome home party



I have suggested such an event. We should book it in advance so everyone knows!


----------



## Tom Clancy (Oct 4, 2010)

Who's down for some Beer Pong for his welcome back party?


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > when he gets home...we can all get drunk and have a big internet welcome home party
> ...



I would love to sit home by myself drinking to get drunk while chatting with people on the internet.

It would make me feel so...cool.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> read the post....he left to go to afghanistan oct 1 st of last year...
> 
> damn



I think I'm going crazy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I'll volunteer as the designated driver.  But always glad to see one of our guys coming home in one piece.

Do ya'll ever join in the welcome home groups at the airport?  There are folks committed to doing that for soldier after soldier, sailor after sailor, airman after airman that they never met.  How terrific it would be to be part of that for somebody you know and love.


----------



## Colin (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



Bring it? Bring it! You gravel bellies are all the same. You'll be pissed as a fart for four weeks and recovering for three!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 4, 2010)

Arrrrrright!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 4, 2010)

Colin said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!
> ...



Yet the Green Lids can still out drink the Cherry Berries...............................


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



I'm happy for you and look forward to some conversations (I think).


----------



## Colin (Oct 4, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



They're also very good at putting out misinformation!


----------



## boedicca (Oct 4, 2010)

Safe return!


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 4, 2010)

Colin said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!
> ...



Hi bro! You could be right, but I'm taking you down with me and I'll be surprised if you ever recover!


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 4, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Hola Senor Bootneck!
> 
> 
> What's the haps?
> ...



No minging here. Minging free zone. Just wait until we hit Cyprus for decompression. Double minging all round!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 4, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Who's down for some Beer Pong for his welcome back party?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9ZkddHsdpA]YouTube - Beer Pong Slam Dunks - 30 Epic Dunks (Official)[/ame]

Hee, Hee..

Hurry home Bootneck!


----------



## Colin (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i---X5cITl4]YouTube - The Drinking Song[/ame]


----------



## Blagger (Oct 4, 2010)

Colin, what sort of binge-drinking video was that? I didn't see one picture in that montage of a broken Stella bottle in a puddle of sick. 

And you call yourself an Englishman. Jesus wept.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDCnFlWCEGM&feature=related]YouTube - TRB VII - Ed Roland - Reunion[/ame]

Reunion 
by Collective Soul

Change will come
Change is here
Love fades out
Then love appears

Now my water's turned to wine
And these thoughts I have
I now claim as mine
I'm coming home

Change has been
Change will be
Time will tell
Then time will ease

Now my curtain has been drawn
And my heart can go
Where my heart does belong
I'm going home​

So glad to hear this great news, Boot!

P.S.  Find the band version of this song . . . .it's superb.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 4, 2010)

I look forward to conversations  made up completely of jargon  I cant follow .


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I look forward to conversations  made up completely of jargon  I cant follow .


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I look forward to conversations  made up completely of jargon  I cant follow .



Welcome to the USMB...........


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome news Bootneck.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 4, 2010)

What else can I say?

Welcome home brother.


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



a returning vet..you dont believe in the constitution or anything like that do you?... because if so be on notice ..we will be watching


----------



## Dante (Oct 4, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



I have no idea what and where is home for you. I have no idea why anyone owes you any recognition for going home. 

and what does coming home mean?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2010)

Dante said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!
> ...



hey a welcome home bud wouldn't kill you


----------



## Meister (Oct 4, 2010)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



Devnell is just being the ass he always is.  Nothing new there.

PS.  Neg me Dev....you know how our game works don't you?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 4, 2010)

Somebody needs to find a different thread to troll.


----------



## mal (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome home... and thank you for your service.



peace...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZlJr1c48k]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Mama I'm Coming Home[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Oct 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_QHStsxUNw]YouTube - My Lord Willoughby's Welcome Home (Duet) - Dowland[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Oct 4, 2010)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



yeah? and an explanation would have been better instead of an attack on Dante.

but we'll let it go at that --- this time. 




---

Oh yeah, welcome home Bootneck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sex and beer!!

Have fun!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2G5bldFBPY&feature=related]YouTube - Boob beer can smash[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is the lowdown for those who are new to the board and don't know our Bootneck.

He's been in Afghanistan for the past year, since Oct. 1, 2009. He's slept on the ground or standing up, hasn't had a cold beer, a decent meal or a hot shower or a hot woman for over a year too.

He is a wonderful, funny guy who is going home soon to his beloved England. 


Thank God he's safe and sound and gets to come home!


----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know you, but sure have seen your name around here a lot. Have a safe journey home..thank you for your service.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 4, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Here is the lowdown for those who are new to the board and don't know our Bootneck.
> 
> He's been in Afghanistan for the past year, since Oct. 1, 2009. He's slept on the ground or standing up, hasn't had a cold beer, a decent meal or a hot shower or a hot woman for over a year too.
> 
> ...



And I bet you can't wait until he can actually post here for more than 5 minutes....



(I see you still have the avie  )


----------



## random3434 (Oct 5, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the lowdown for those who are new to the board and don't know our Bootneck.
> ...


Yep.

I think I need a pic of a cold beer to go with this steak, or would that be tempting him a tad bit TOO much?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Here is the lowdown for those who are new to the board and don't know our Bootneck.
> 
> He's been in Afghanistan for the past year, since Oct. 1, 2009. He's slept on the ground or standing up, hasn't had a cold beer, a decent meal or a hot shower or a hot woman for over a year too.
> 
> ...



I'm sure he'll get all the above very soon.   You better get your ass over here!


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!


----------



## Dante (Oct 5, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Here is the lowdown for those who are new to the board and don't know our Bootneck.
> 
> He's been in Afghanistan for the past year, since Oct. 1, 2009. He's slept on the ground or standing up, hasn't had a cold beer, a decent meal or a hot shower or a hot woman for over a year too.
> 
> ...



Well I'll be damned. A normal response. 

Welcome home Bootneck (in England) and congrats on going over there and coming back.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Cold beer for a Brit?


----------



## mal (Oct 5, 2010)

peace...


----------



## Liability (Oct 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Don't be alarmed.  It still just means "room temperature."  It's just that the room may be chilly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 5, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



*Thank you for posting to us soldier. I've heard much about you and can't wait `till you come home, safe and sound. I thank you and admire you and all others in uniform giving your best. Looking forward to cyber-meeting you...

AquaAthena**


----------



## random3434 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Be Good, or Be Good at it! *


----------



## random3434 (Oct 5, 2010)

*A little snack for ya:*


----------



## ConHog (Oct 5, 2010)

Good news, no GREAT news.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 5, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> *A little snack for ya:*



You just helped Samson to toss himself off with that fried calamari you posted.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 5, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > *A little snack for ya:*
> ...


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 5, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



You are responsible for the release of samson-sauce.

Samsonsemen.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 5, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



you have a years worth of jokes to unleash on us...........until that time my friend....take care of yourself ......


----------



## Cal (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome Back! Look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## Gunny (Oct 6, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



Welcome back fucker.  Good thing you kept that 6 covered.


----------



## Jos (Oct 7, 2010)

God-speed, Aye 
A life on the ocean wave


----------



## random3434 (Oct 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taKWeKzAni4[/ame]


----------



## trams (Oct 7, 2010)

Im so glad your coming home! Thanks for your service my friend


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZlJr1c48k[/ame]


----------



## mal (Oct 7, 2010)

toxi got it first...



peace...


----------



## Colin (Oct 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTVwFgL8Y7w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Oct 7, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!



So...you're saying you want the hot seat?


----------



## Toro (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome!  

Godspeed to you Boot, and thank you greatly for your service!


----------



## needtawrite (Oct 7, 2010)

God speed...


----------



## Dante (Sep 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > You lot had better watch out. I'm coming home! Back around the 18 Oct. Hope you all kept my seat warm! And I'll still be in the zone, so bring it!
> ...





liability's boy friend?



> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received -92 reputation points from Liability.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liability (Sep 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



Now Dainty is writing posts responding to itself.

Dainty is striving to prove himself to be almost as creepy as Rumpy.

(By the way, what the fuck is up with saving such ancient neg reps?  -92?  Yeah.  That was recent.  Dainty gets creepier by the moment.)


----------

